# And another drum switch question



## Lordbeezer (Feb 22, 2017)

I have looked at every drum switch post here.you tube.goggled many different diagrams.its got to be simple but I give..can someone show me a simple diagram on how to hook this up.it works one direction the way it's wired.can switch red and black to reverse.tried unplugging red and black.running wires to switch.pop breaker.motor is split phase 1/2 hp 115v.switch is furnas r-22..have wired by several different diagrams with no luck..thanks..


----------



## Dave Paine (Feb 22, 2017)

I think you may not have enough conductors in the feed to the motor.  You need 4 conductor wire, 3 power and 1 ground.  Two of the power wires get switched on the starter circuit.  I cannot tell from your motor picture which wires are the starter circuit.

This is a picture of my drum switch.  I added the coloured lines to show how my motor needed to be wired.  This is the Forward position.



This is the reverse position.



My motor at least did have the diagram to show how the wires connect.




I think you first need to determine the run wires and the starter wires.  The starter wires will go through the centrifugal switch.


----------



## MrDan (Feb 22, 2017)

.


----------



## Rd2nowr (Feb 22, 2017)

MrDan said:


> Yup, there are several different ways to wire a silly drum switch. Your motor appears to use terminals 1 and 4 for run and 2, 3 for the start winding. This diagram should work for your motor, although there are other arrangements that would also work:
> 
> View attachment 227008
> 
> ...


Mr.Dan, I'm going to try this on my drum switch with my old Wagner motor. My question is where do I connect the Green ground wire or is it connected with an extra ground wire that's connected to the motor.... never mind, I think I just answered my own question.
Thanks, Tim


----------



## MrDan (Feb 22, 2017)

Yeah, the green ground connects to the motor case. There's usually a screw (sometimes colored green, sometimes not) provided for this purpose.

Like this: (ignore the hokey wiring, this is just an image I found to show the ground screw)




And the ground needs to connect to the drum switch case as well (to plagiarize Dave's pic):


----------



## MrDan (Feb 22, 2017)

Note that the green ground wire is for safety, under normal operation it does nothing (the motor will go without it). If the internal motor windings or terminals, or any of the drum switch live parts were to accidentally come in contact with the case(s), then the parts you touch could become live, and give you a nasty shock. The green wire conducts this current safely to ground, tripping the breaker in the process, protecting you. Never leave it out, always ground the cases of anything that has current-carrying wires inside!


----------



## MrDan (Feb 22, 2017)

Rd2nowr said:


> Mr.Dan, I'm going to try this on my drum switch with my old Wagner motor. My question is where do I connect the Green ground wire or is it connected with an extra ground wire that's connected to the motor.... never mind, I think I just answered my own question.
> Thanks, Tim



Tim,

Don't use my diagram. I had a complete brain fart. I just realized his motor was not the same one that I was thinking of. The diagram I posted won't work in his case, I have deleted it. Good grief.

Without seeing your motor it's impossible to tell if it would work for you either. Sorry.


----------



## MrDan (Feb 22, 2017)

Lordbeezer, here is the diagram that should work in your case. I hope I got to the old diagram I posted and got it deleted before you tried it! Egad....

You will disconnect the red and black wires from terminals 3 and 4, and bring all 4 connections (2, 3, red, black) to the switch. This diagram does the equivalent of unplugging the red and black and swapping them on the terminals.


----------



## Rd2nowr (Feb 22, 2017)

MrDan said:


> Lordbeezer, here is the diagram that should work in your case. I hope I got to the old diagram I posted and got it deleted before you tried it! Egad....
> 
> You will disconnect the red and black wires from terminals 3 and 4, and bring all 4 connections (2, 3, red, black) to the switch. This diagram does the equivalent of unplugging the red and black and swapping them on the terminals.
> 
> View attachment 227019


Mr. Dan, Thank you. I'm at work and don't have any pictures of my motor on my phone. I'll snap some tonight and post what the inside of this old motor looks like. It's really weird. There's only 4 wires and they were connected in pairs, then wired to the drum switch. The sad part is the motor ran in forward and reverse when I bought the lathe!
Tim


----------



## MrDan (Feb 22, 2017)

I should point out that the diagram I posted isn't intended to start and stop the motor, just set the direction. You would have to have a separate power switch to interrupt the line voltage coming in to terminals 1 and 4.

There may be a way to wire the drum switch to do both as it normally does, but I can't supply a diagram without more info. Does the motor have a data plate, or even a model number?


----------



## Lordbeezer (Feb 22, 2017)

Picture of motor plate.thanks


----------



## Fabrickator (Feb 22, 2017)

I had to replace the drum switch that blew out on my LMS HT mill for the power feed w/fast travel & safety switch so it doesn't crash.  What a mess. I had a wiring diagram with no colors, and all of the wires were black.  I finally figured it out with an ohmmeter.  I think when I assembled it, it ran in reverse of what I expected but I finally got it working correctly by swapping two wires.  Good luck...


----------



## Dave Paine (Feb 22, 2017)

The picture of your motor plate states to switch the red and blue leads.  In my pictures, the equivalent leads are T5 and J10.

My drum switch does turn off the motor in the central position.

MrDan commented the ground connection is on the lower left in my picture.


----------



## Lordbeezer (Feb 22, 2017)

Posted a picture of motor data plate.don't know where it ended up.will try again.thanks for any and all help..Phil


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Feb 23, 2017)

the directional control of the motor can be switched by the drum switch, but  the issue is that you will need a secondary disconnect for the line connections

to wire for directional control:
disconnect the red wire at Motor Terminal 2, extend the wire and connect it to the Center Terminal of the Right Side for the Drum Switch
disconnect the black wire at Motor Terminal 5, extend the wire and connect it to the Center Terminal on the Left Side of the Drum Switch
connect a wire from the Top Right Drum Switch Terminal and extend it and connect it to Motor Terminal 2
connect a wire from the Bottom Left Drum Switch Terminal and extend it and connect it to Motor Terminal 5
this will complete directional control.

as far as wiring the secondary disconnect for the line connections, a simple 15a DPST toggle switch would suffice
the motor line connections are as follows:
Motor terminal 1= neutral (white)
Motor terminal 4= hot (Black)


for motor longevity,
i would recommend returning the drum switch to the center position and having the motor stop before switching the drum switch to the opposite direction

if you need clarification, i'm happy to assist in anyway i can


----------



## markba633csi (Feb 23, 2017)

This should work without needing another switch
Mark S.


----------



## markba633csi (Feb 23, 2017)

Sorry lets try this again: 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 this should work and give center off.
Mark S.
1,2 and 4,5 are/were internally strapped in the motor I believe.


----------



## Lordbeezer (Feb 23, 2017)

No luck..tried last two diagrams..magic smoke.redid wiring.took all apart.rewired thinking I screwed up. Smoke in 5 seconds..mark s diagram would do forward.reverse normal speed but the dreaded smoke in 5 seconds..can hook up black and red to terminals.runs.no smoke..reverse red .black.runs opposite..any ideas..thanks Phil


----------



## markba633csi (Feb 23, 2017)

Ok understood- so there's some hocus pocus going on behind the terminal board.  Looks like a second switch is the simplest option, like Ulma Doctor's sketch. 
Mark S.


----------



## Lordbeezer (Feb 23, 2017)

Mark.your diagram made forward.reverse work..but smoke and motor was warm real quick..terminal 2 where black wire is has a blue wire going down into motor.red wire is on terminal only. Thanks for your time


----------



## markba633csi (Feb 24, 2017)

Did you try the reversing connection that Mr. Dan posted? That should definitely work for you, and then just use a toggle for on/off.  Comprendo?
Mark S.


----------

